# Assistive Devices



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Is there an existing thread that accumulates information about devices that help dogs that are sick, disabled, or aging? If so, I'd love a pointer and plead for it to become a stickly. If not, I hope we can use this as the start of that resource.

I will come back to this with pointers to web sites about the products we have found that help our dogs, from ramps and step units to special harnesses. 

If you know of good solutions, I hope you'll share them.

For the love of dogs,
Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Cedar step units*

Available from Cedar Stairs - Pet Classics™

We bought the two-step unit and have been delighted with it. It is well made and the non-skid surface on the stair treads work well. And the unit shipped sooner than promised.

Because the treads and risers are comparable to those in the house and from the deck to the yard, the dogs have no trouble with them. This has been a blessing to our arthritic senior.

The company sells a variety of other useful items, including ramps and wood (furniture grade) crates.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

The HelpEmUpHarness is a great product for dogs who need assistance keeping their feet under them, either from surgery, aging or disability. The Comfort Lift harness from Drs. Foster and Smith catalog, is a much cheaper sling to help in a less dire situation. Rubber-backed rugs are crucial for dogs who drag their hind legs or who cannot stay steady on hardwood floors.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Help Em Up Harness - hip harness + chest harness*

From Blue Dog Designs, the Help Em Up harness has been discussed in several threads and we are most grateful for the recommendations about it. We are still getting the adjustments right for Charlie, but it is already a blessing. 

We got it for our boy with hind end weakness and we can now help him up and down stairs without hurting ourselves or him. I have seen videos about using it for three-legged dogs and for dogs with dysplasia. Google will take you to much more information and many online discussions.

The site is here: Blue Dog Designs

Editing to add a comment about very supportive customer service! After multiple attempts to get the hip harness adjusted so that it didn't interfere with Charlie's penis, we contacted the company. They offer a "large male" version of the hip harness that is not currently described on the web site or the order form. They are going to send that version to us, along with a form to return the one we have. That's all we can ask for. And they seem genuinely glad to hear that the chest harness is helping Charlie so much that we are unwilling to return it. 

Good people!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

can't say enough good about the help 'em up harness, it's a real back saver. 
Toby's new Biko Brace arrived today, but apparently there's a 5 week program you have to follow to get them acclimated to it, so it will be a while before I can say whether or not it works.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We found a belly wrap band helped us when Barkley had some incontinence issues. They are sold at a variety of places but we bought one from Dr.s Foster and Smith.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This site has alot of great devices. Handicapped Pets - Dog Wheelchairs, Products, Services, Support


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Thera-Paw*

Just came across a link to Thera-Paw: Veterinary Instrumentation :: General Orthopaedics :: Rehabilitation & Support :: Therapaws

The site describes this as a re-usable bandage for use when a paw has been injured. It looks a bit like a boot.

All that I know about this device is what the web site says. The link was from the Biko Physio Brace page (Veterinary Instrumentation :: BIKO VETERINARY INSTRUMENTATION).


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

GoldensGirl said:


> From Blue Dog Designs, the Help Em Up harness has been discussed in several threads and we are most grateful for the recommendations about it. We are still getting the adjustments right for Charlie, but it is already a blessing.


This sounds like a great device! When Dolly had paralysis in her back legs it would have really helped.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldens*

GoldensGirls

Eddie's Wheels makes wheelchairs for handicapped pets.

http://eddieswheels.com/


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Di has a helpemup harness as well. Everywhere we take her (vets, hydrotherapy, chiro) people rave about it. In hydrotherapy the therapist holds Di with the handles. She is able to kick while they assist as needed and holds her in place. Before with the life vest, Di was trying to just float instead of kicking. This harness is made to last a long time as well.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

This site has a bunch of devices (found under the products tab) It is where I got the idea to make Tucker's homemade (Dogleggs) to cushion his elbows 

DogLeggs Therapeutic & Rehabilitative Products


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> GoldensGirls
> 
> Eddie's Wheels makes wheelchairs for handicapped pets.
> 
> Eddies Wheels*|*Help for handicapped pets


Here's a thread that tells about one dog's joyful adventures with his "chariot" from Eddie's Wheels: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/95250-tobys-new-chariot.html. The first post includes photos of Toby using his new wheels.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you to whoever made this thread into a sticky, as well as to everyone who has contributed to it. I hope we can maintain it as a resource for everyone who is trying to help a disabled Golden friend.

Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I just came across another company with products that may help with wound recovery and a brace that may help with recovery from surgery for ACL problems: WoundWear, Inc. - Dog Cruciate Brace and Body Suits for Protection & Rehabilitation.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's another company that makes wheelchairs for dogs: K-9 Cart East - Handicapped Dog Wheelchairs and Senior Pet Products.

I found this on the web site of a local veterinary surgical and physical therapy group that our family vet recommends, but that's all I know about the company.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for this thread!!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Many of us who follow this thread have dogs that might benefit from physical therapy, so here's a link to a multi-state listing of specialists in animal physical therapy: Canine Physical Therapy Assistance: A Multi-State Listing. The list also covers Canada. The site has some videos of dogs undergoing therapy and a list of relevant acronyms spelled out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

On this site there are a lot of post-surgical braces and prosthetics for dogs who have lost a foot and/or part of a leg: K9 Dog Orthotic Brace. It also has wheelchairs, wraps, etc.


----------



## allaboutourdogs (Aug 27, 2010)

I've read a blog once which is about useful apparatus for handicapped dogs. They're simple yet very useful. I will try to look for that blog.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is another supportive harness that was suggested by Penny & Maggie's Mom, who notes that it was designed for SAR dogs getting in and out of helicopters: Web Master.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just saw this on Golden Ret. Rescue of Southwest Florida*

Just saw this on Golden Ret. Rescue of Southwest Florida and I know it could help so MANY DOGS!!


I saw this posted on Golden Ret. Rescue of Southwest Florida's Facebook page and just know it can help someone else!!!


https://www.facebook.com/barry.rubinstein1

Hi, my name is Barry, co-founder of the GingerLead Dog Support & Rehabilitation Sling. We would like to donate a large male and large female GingerLead to your rescue if you have any Goldens recovering from knee or hip surgery, or older Goldens needing some assistance getting around. You can contact us via facebook or through our website at GingerLead Dog Support Harness | Rear Harness to Help Dogs with Weak Knees or Hips Walk | Dog Sling.

The photo is of our Golden Ginger, who inspired us to create the GingerLead after she required multiple orthopedic surgeries.

Thank you for helping Goldens find good homes!
Barry
GingerLead Dog Support Harness | Rear Harness to Help Dogs with Weak Knees or Hips Walk | Dog Sling

https://www.facebook.com/darcyemt?re...type=1&theater#!/barry.rubinstein1


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

It occurred to me the one thing I have not seen in this thread is a wagon. I consider it an assistive device for both dog and owner. For those reading this and do not know about the Tucker story, goes like this in part.

He was arthritic and had bone spurs in his elbows. He could walk and get up pretty well by himself. I never had to carry the boy around, never had to help him up. The thing is we could no longer go for long walks, the wagon got him back to his favorite places. We have thousands of acres combined of conservation areas around here. Cancer eventually took him.










If you are an outdoor nut like me and used to walking your dog for miles every day and they can't do it anymore, this is for you. Get the biggest one you can. The major drawback about this is having a full size van or pickup truck to haul the wagon around. Thing is it goes everywhere. The beach and sand, going over trees fallen across a path, you name it. I pushed my pal over every kind of terrain.

If you are handy make a handle like I did. Makes it 100x easier, I swear.

I got this idea back in Deardra's day when a friend was pulling his dog around in a little red wagon. He tied a rope to his waist and pulled him around. 

It is about quality of life til the end.

If you do this I will warn you the first time is sad. But you will get over that sadness when you see the light shine in their eyes. And as to what other people think, be prepared for the good and bad comments. It is about you and your dog after all, you know them best.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just saw a new member asking about how to use a towel as a sling to assist with pottying after surgery. Buying a sling tonight isn't an option for him. Thought that if someone does a search in a pinch, this video might help.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's a device to help stabilize an injured wrist: Therapaw's Carpo-Flex Sports Wrap for Dogs. A variety of splints can be found on the site, too.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you for starting this thread.

Now that my girl Flirty has no eyes, I decided to get a harness with a handle for more control up and down stairs (we live on the second floor). Someone on a blind dog site recommended this and it has been a back saver for us already. JULIUS-K9 US 

The "Julius-K9" is a velcro label and I just ordered reflective "I'm Blind" strips to place there instead of the product label.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Stop Dog Sliding on Floors, Dog Fall Injuries | Dr. Buzby

I haven't tried these, but I would have loved to have had the chance with Buddy. All of the other traction devices and booties were unworkable for him....they either drove him crazy, drove me crazy or didn't work at all. These sound like they make sense.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

For dogs that need a cart to enjoy the daily walk, the Doggyhut Trailer Bicycle Carrier is a special push-buggy, available on Amazon: Amazon.com: Doggyhut Large Pet Bike Trailer / Jogger Kit Dog Bicycle Carrier Red 7030201: Sports & Outdoors.

For those who follow Clyde's battle with cancer, this is what GoldenMum got for him. He disliked the canvas enclosure, so she dismantled it. Their story and photos are here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ter/234946-clydes-daily-ride.html#post3635026.

Here's a link to a site with multiple brands and styles of pet strollers: http://www.petstrollerworld.com. This company has some strollers that claim to accommodate animals put to 160 pounds.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

GoldensGirl said:


> For dogs that need a cart to enjoy the daily walk, the Doggyhut Trailer Bicycle Carrier is a special push-buggy, available on Amazon: Amazon.com: Doggyhut Large Pet Bike Trailer / Jogger Kit Dog Bicycle Carrier Red 7030201: Sports & Outdoors.
> 
> For those who follow Clyde's battle with cancer, this is what GoldenMum got for him. He disliked the canvas enclosure, so she dismantled it. Their story and photos are here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ter/234946-clydes-daily-ride.html#post3635026.
> 
> Here's a link to a site with multiple brands and styles of pet strollers: Buy Dog Strollers, Pet Strollers, Pet Gear Stroller | Pet Stroller World. This company has some strollers that claim to accommodate animals put to 160 pounds.



This buggy gave Clyde much joy in his final two months. But I never would have been able to load him in it without the help-em-up-harness.


----------

